# AMG - Mercedes GWagon 6x6



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow!!!






Amazing BOV!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

OK. Thats awesome!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Things sounds like a WW 2 tank!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok so we know you can play in the sand with it. NONE of that terrain impressed me at all.

It would probably be good for the mountains but then they did not show any of that. I will stick with a deuce. I can get a whole fleet for what one of those costs, not to mention the availability of parts and the emp hardening. Did you see how crowded it was under that hood? The load capacity is in question for me also.

Notice when they were in deep sand, it was always at speed?

It is cool looking but not for me.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazing vehicle. Like a yacht, if you have to ask the price you cannot afford it. Personally, I'd like to have seen that rig with about three feet shorter wheelbase, a "normal" long lived diesel instead of the hotrod engine, and the money saved thereby spend on armor and winch attachment points. 

Here in the Pacific NorthWET, small vehicles fit into places larger ones cannot go. If I want six wheel, I'll go with a Pinzgaur 712. But a short wheelbase Unimog would probably be the best approach. 

And whatever you get has to be supported. There's a Northwest Unimog enthusiast's group, but I think parts availability will be much better for Ford/Chevy/Dodge, or even International Harvester... (OK, I admit I have old Cornbinders, but I'm not going to try very hard in 2013 to make a logical case for them.) 

I must say, if I was rich and wanted to make a six wheel splash in my social circle, a 1939 Mercedes G4 would be cool. 57 examples of the touring car built, so it should be more rare than a Duesenberg, but more common than a Tucker Torpedo 

But for practical bugout and rough country work, I'm going to say stick with the stuff that's common and for which you can find parts all over. I'm not even sure my wife's Grand Cherokee is a good idea - but we've put a lot into the Rock Krawler 5½" Suspension and I am interested in the capabilities of Quadra Drive and the NV247 transfer case. 

If you have a big old Blazer, Bronco, Jimmy, or even Ramcharger, it's a basically a half ton truck and you can find replacement parts all over the place. Same is probably true for the more common Toyota and Nissan 4x4 pickups; there are lots of them around these days.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You beat me to it.... found out this morning:

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/mercedes-benz-reveals-g63-amg-6-6-six-173918528.html


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

ther eis adiesle option for this vehicle.
it is widely sold as a military vehicle as well and known for good cross coutnry ability.
Some parts form Unimog were tranferred to this "G"


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep nice toy for a rich guy but not as a BOV. Little space in the bed. Have to keep it spooled up to get the power out of it. I think I will stick with my YJ and my 79 F-250. Plus with the exhaust rusting off like it is in my ford it sort of sounds like that so why spend money to get one.


----------

